# Rockler 34193 Pizza Blade cutter Kit



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

We used to use a set of books called Thomas. They listed wholesalers. I imagine that they are now on line, if not try a public library. I found a company that would sell me the mini clock inserts at about half the price of mail order retail.


----------



## beavercut (Jan 16, 2010)

If anyone comes up with the name of the mfgr I'd also be interested in that.

Roger


----------



## kpinvt (Apr 26, 2012)

First thought that came to mind about a cover for that blade was a plastic can lid like those that come with a can of peanuts or something. Get two, trim the edge off of one and glue inside the other. Trim to fit the blade. Or turn two halves of a cover to fit.


----------

